# Tipoff 2003 Season, Games May 22nd Predictions



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Storms at Comets

Score: 72-65 Comets

Comets: 
Leading Scorer: Swoopes 18 
Rebounder: Thompson 9
Assist: Arcain 5

Storms:
Leading Scorer: Bird 15
Rebounder: Jackson 11
Assist: Bird 6


Monarchs at Mercurys

Score: 80-64 Monarchs

Monarchs:
Leading Scorer: Griffith 20
Rebounder: Griffith 10
Assist: Penicheiro 8

Mercurys
Leading Scorer: Jackson 14
Rebounder: Pierson 6
Assist: Jackson 4


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Houston beats Seattle by a couple of points.

By the way, I will be attending the Seattle @ Houston game.

I think Sac STOMPS on Phoenix and win by 15 to 20 points!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Oh you will, Have a Fun.... 

Tell me about it later. I don't think any games are on tv tomm.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Oh you will, Have a Fun....
> 
> Tell me about it later. I don't think any games are on tv tomm.


The NBA will not allow anyone to televise a WNBA game when an NBA Playoff game is on. Plus, the NBA Lottery is happening tomorrow night too. It really is a shame. I think they have two very different audiences.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Results*

Storm 64
Comets 75
Points: Swoopes 27
Rebounds: Snow 12
Assists: Bird 10


Mercury 56
Monarchs 65
Points: Griffith 27
Rebounds: Griffith 11
Assists: Brown 4


----------

